# Trying to Approximate a Structure



## BlazmoIntoWowee (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey folks

I'm using the below image as a basis for a small switching layout. I'd like to try to approximate the Jarka structure as close as I can, but I don't know where to start. I haven't kitbashed or scratch built before, but I'm keen to learn new skills. Do you know of any HO kits that might be a good basis? Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Can you use google maps to get dimensions? I'm not sure if the structure is still there but even if it's not and there's something remotely similar in size you could get the dimensions and go from there. That's how I just got the 30th St Station dimensions this morning


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Looking at the pic you could get the dimensions probably by finding out the type of one of the two cars parked in front. Get the measurements of the car from headlight to headlight then you have your angle and a size to ho by. Use that to make measurements of the building.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

The name is a big hint, maybe you could find the actual building?








Jarka, Big Stevedore, Quits Port Under Fire; JARKA, STEVEDORE, TO QUIT NEW YORK (Published 1954)







www.nytimes.com


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like one of the buttresses of the Brooklyn Bridge in the background.
Red lines on the map are surface railroads.
Probably Front Street.


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/1910_NYC_map.jpg










(Google streetview)
Unfortunately FDR Drive looks like it wiped out all the waterfront buildings that this one may have been. Fulton Market is still there, I wonder if they redid the facade?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The title of your thread gives you the correct approach. You're not going to build a scale replica, but an approximation that will suggest the real thing. It isn't necessary to determine exact dimensions, just have an idea of the length to width to height ratio you're looking for. 

Neither kitbashing nor scratchbuilding is particularly hard. Given the unique appearance of the facade, I'm thinking scratchbuilding would be a better choice, but if you're looking for kits; Walthers (www.walthers.com) lists a ton of them, almost always with photos, often with dimensions. Select ones with elements that are "close enough". Try to find them elsewhere first, though. Walthers is a wholesaler and always sells at MSRP to protect its dealers.


----------



## BlazmoIntoWowee (Nov 2, 2021)

afboundguy said:


> Can you use google maps to get dimensions?


I can’t believe I did think of this! I figured when they redid Delaware Ave everything got hit by the wrecking ball, but not this beauty. It’s Philadelphia Municipal Pier No 9, and a bit further googling turned up scale drawings of the restoration proposal from a fear years back. 👍🏼

Now all that remains is the absolutely easy task of making it 🤣


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

BlazmoIntoWowee said:


> I can’t believe I did think of this! I figured when they redid Delaware Ave everything got hit by the wrecking ball, but not this beauty. It’s Philadelphia Municipal Pier No 9, and a bit further googling turned up scale drawings of the restoration proposal from a fear years back. 👍🏼
> 
> Now all that remains is the absolutely easy task of making it 🤣


Glad I could help... Google Maps is a great resource for getting dimensions I use it frequently at work to get rough distances and it works just as well for getting distances for layout structures!!! (used paint to get slightly more visible lengths)


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Murv2 said:


> View attachment 573413
> 
> Looks like one of the buttresses of the Brooklyn Bridge in the background.
> Red lines on the map are surface railroads.
> ...


I used to work in a building that overlooked the bridge. The FDR drive is elevated in lower Manhattan so all the buildings are there but below the FDR on South St, The area has been revitalized as the South Street Seaport. The Fulton Fish Market building is still there but no longer functions for that purpose.


----------

